# Cincinnati,Oh-Homevisit needed



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We have an approved reference check in this town and now need a homevisit done. Anyone upto it?? Thanks

Maureen


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Taken care of.


----------

